# [Solved] Kernel panic 4.14.11, works on 4.14.10-gentoo-r1

## Fluxie

Where and how I should report this kernel panic and what other steps should I take prior to reporting? I guess I cannot report this directly to the upstream because I'm not running vanilla kernel.

Attempting to launch Steam client causes the kernel to panic. This is reproducible only with the "4.14.11-gentoo" kernel. I cannot reproduce the panic with the "4.14.10-gentoo-r1" kernel.

System:

AMD ThreadRipper 1950X

ASRock X399 Professional Gaming

32GB Memory (4 sticks)

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="rootfstype=ext4 pcie_aspm=off" 
```

Reason for "pcie_aspm", "ThreadRipper & PCIe Bus Errors": https://forum.level1techs.com/t/threadripper-pcie-bus-errors/118977/27

dmesg log, recorded with netconsole:

```
[  304.602614] PANIC: double fault, error_code: 0x0

[  304.602652] CPU: 6 PID: 2117 Comm: steam Not tainted 4.14.11-gentoo #4

[  304.602678] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X399 Professional Gaming, BIOS P2.00 11/21/2017

[  304.602720] task: ffff8807eb03b480 task.stack: ffffc9000586c000

[  304.602748] RIP: 0010:entry_SYSCALL_compat+0x6/0x18

[  304.602768] RSP: 0018:00000000ffe29540 EFLAGS: 00010096

[  304.602790] RAX: 0000000000000102 RBX: 00000000f7a3bb68 RCX: 00000000f7f51b17

[  304.602817] RDX: 00000000f7c553b0 RSI: 00000000f7a3bb00 RDI: 00000000ffe298cc

[  304.602844] RBP: 00000000f7c6cdb0 R08: 00000000ffe29540 R09: 0000000000000000

[  304.602871] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000296 R12: 0000000000000000

[  304.602898] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[  304.602925] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880817400000(0063) knlGS:00000000f7a3bb00

[  304.602955] CS:  0010 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 0000000080050033

[  304.602979] CR2: 00000000ffe29538 CR3: 00000007f37cc000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

[  304.603005] Call Trace:

[  304.603017] Code: f7 84 24 90 00 00 00 00 41 04 00 75 12 48 89 e7 e8 20 06 20 ff 85 c0 0f 84 07 01 00 00 eb 5d 6a 02 9d eb e9 90 0f 01 f8 41 89 e0 <65> 48 8b 24 25 0c f0 1d 00 6a 2b 41 50 41 53 6a 23 51 89 c0 50

[  304.603127] Kernel panic - not syncing: Machine halted.

[  304.603148] CPU: 6 PID: 2117 Comm: steam Not tainted 4.14.11-gentoo #4

[  304.603173] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X399 Professional Gaming, BIOS P2.00 11/21/2017

[  304.603212] Call Trace:

[  304.603225]  <#DF>

[  304.603237]  dump_stack+0x46/0x60

[  304.603255]  panic+0xca/0x203

[  304.603269]  df_debug+0x24/0x30

[  304.603980]  do_double_fault+0x95/0x120

[  304.604697]  double_fault+0x22/0x30

[  304.605405] RIP: 0010:entry_SYSCALL_compat+0x6/0x18

[  304.606114] RSP: 0018:00000000ffe29540 EFLAGS: 00010096

[  304.606827] RAX: 0000000000000102 RBX: 00000000f7a3bb68 RCX: 00000000f7f51b17

[  304.607557] RDX: 00000000f7c553b0 RSI: 00000000f7a3bb00 RDI: 00000000ffe298cc

[  304.608290] RBP: 00000000f7c6cdb0 R08: 00000000ffe29540 R09: 0000000000000000

[  304.609023] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000296 R12: 0000000000000000

[  304.609756] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[  304.610491]  </#DF>

[  304.611642] Kernel Offset: disabled

[  304.612414] ---[ end Kernel panic - not syncing: Machine halted.

[  304.613151] sched: Unexpected reschedule of offline CPU#0!

[  304.613873] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  304.614534] WARNING: CPU: 6 PID: 2117 at arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:128 native_smp_send_reschedule+0x2f/0x40

[  304.615146] Modules linked in: netconsole configfs btusb btrtl btbcm btintel iwlmvm iwlwifi nct6775 hwmon_vid [last unloaded: netconsole]

[  304.615782] CPU: 6 PID: 2117 Comm: steam Not tainted 4.14.11-gentoo #4

[  304.616412] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X399 Professional Gaming, BIOS P2.00 11/21/2017

[  304.617060] task: ffff8807eb03b480 task.stack: ffffc9000586c000

[  304.617708] RIP: 0010:native_smp_send_reschedule+0x2f/0x40

[  304.618354] RSP: 0018:ffff880817403d28 EFLAGS: 00010092

[  304.619003] RAX: 000000000000002e RBX: ffff880808413480 RCX: 0000000000000000

[  304.619654] RDX: ffff8808175da630 RSI: ffff8808175d25f8 RDI: ffff8808175d25f8

[  304.620306] RBP: ffff880808413c60 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

[  304.620959] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000004

[  304.621607] R13: 0000000000000082 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 00000000001e2980

[  304.622256] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880817400000(0063) knlGS:00000000f7a3bb00

[  304.622903] CS:  0010 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 0000000080050033

[  304.623550] CR2: 00000000ffe29538 CR3: 00000007f37cc000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

[  304.624207] Call Trace:

[  304.624858]  <IRQ>

[  304.625502]  try_to_wake_up+0x24e/0x480

[  304.626148]  __wake_up_common+0x82/0x130

[  304.626795]  ep_poll_callback+0xd8/0x340

[  304.627436]  ? ep_poll_callback+0x299/0x340

[  304.628079]  ? __wake_up_common_lock+0x4c/0xb0

[  304.628719]  __wake_up_common+0x82/0x130

[  304.629354]  __wake_up_common_lock+0x83/0xb0

[  304.629986]  ? tick_sched_do_timer+0x40/0x40

[  304.630616]  irq_work_run_list+0x3c/0x60

[  304.631243]  update_process_times+0x41/0x60

[  304.631866]  tick_sched_handle+0x30/0x40

[  304.632488]  tick_sched_timer+0x3d/0x90

[  304.633107]  __hrtimer_run_queues+0xda/0x280

[  304.633728]  hrtimer_interrupt+0xb7/0x230

[  304.634348]  smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x150

[  304.634958]  apic_timer_interrupt+0x95/0xa0

[  304.635574]  </IRQ>

[  304.636187]  <#DF>

[  304.636794] RIP: 0010:panic+0x1ca/0x203

[  304.637401] RSP: 0018:fffffe800010fea8 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff10

[  304.638016] RAX: 0000000000000034 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000006

[  304.638625] RDX: 0000000000000007 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffff8808175d25f0

[  304.639222] RBP: fffffe800010ff18 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

[  304.639822] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000000

[  304.640418] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 00000007f37cd800 R15: 0000000000000000

[  304.641007]  ? panic+0x1c7/0x203

[  304.641597]  df_debug+0x24/0x30

[  304.642184]  do_double_fault+0x95/0x120

[  304.642774]  double_fault+0x22/0x30

[  304.643362] RIP: 0010:entry_SYSCALL_compat+0x6/0x18

[  304.643950] RSP: 0018:00000000ffe29540 EFLAGS: 00010096

[  304.644536] RAX: 0000000000000102 RBX: 00000000f7a3bb68 RCX: 00000000f7f51b17

[  304.645123] RDX: 00000000f7c553b0 RSI: 00000000f7a3bb00 RDI: 00000000ffe298cc

[  304.645704] RBP: 00000000f7c6cdb0 R08: 00000000ffe29540 R09: 0000000000000000

[  304.646268] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000296 R12: 0000000000000000

[  304.646814] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[  304.647354]  </#DF>

[  304.647882] Code: a3 05 d6 e3 b2 01 73 15 48 8b 05 8d 4d 72 01 be fd 00 00 00 48 8b 80 a0 00 00 00 ff e0 89 fe 48 c7 c7 78 db 6b 82 e8 f7 59 07 00 <0f> ff c3 0f 1f 40 00 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 8b 05 3a 51

[  304.649015] ---[ end trace b149a4618c142f97 ]---
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by Fluxie on Fri Jan 05, 2018 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

> [ 304.602614] PANIC: double fault, error_code: 0x0 

 

4.14 strikes again?

https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/message/9c22a5fa560d77fb7cd58e09d046924d

----------

## Fluxie

Disabling "PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION" aka, Meltdown patch, does the trick which is OK for me since I don't have an Intel processor. The kernel no longer panics.

----------

